

How The World's Largest Solar Power Tower Field Powers 140,000 Homes - antonius
http://www.popsci.com/article/science/big-pic-worlds-largest-solar-power-tower-field?src=SOC&dom=tw

======
coreymgilmore
This is a very cool(hot?) project. I am interested to see the long term
economics of it and how reliable the whole system will be.

I have heard of similar systems that use salt as the heated fluid in the
towers. This allows for the towers to 'trap' heat and continue creating power
when the sun is down. Maybe NRG (and the other companies) next build.

